# Dead fish



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Just seeing if anyone has any advice. We have a 1/3 acre pond with around 10 small catfish, 20-25 largemouth, 4-5 crappie, and 200-300 bluegill. In the past week I found 3 dead catfish, a bass and a crappie. The rest of the fish seem fine. The pond was stocked almost 2 years ago and has good aeration. Any ideas on the dead ones?


----------



## BENJAMIN R NOLTE (Feb 16, 2019)

We started losing fish just like that in our pond, basically 1/2 acre around 22' deep. The verdict from ours was run off fertilizers around the neighborhood. Within 2 years everything died, 25 years of quality fish, all gone within 2 years of the contamination. Some light dredgings and we now have some smaller bait fish but it's been a slow process.
Good luck


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

BENJAMIN R NOLTE said:


> We started losing fish just like that in our pond, basically 1/2 acre around 22' deep. The verdict from ours was run off fertilizers around the neighborhood. Within 2 years everything died, 25 years of quality fish, all gone within 2 years of the contamination. Some light dredgings and we now have some smaller bait fish but it's been a slow process.
> Good luck


Could definitely be our situation with fields all around, theres a field 20 yards away that blows straights towards to pond most of the time.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

does your pond freeze over in the winter? could be just stress kill if so.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

bountyhunter said:


> does your pond freeze over in the winter? could be just stress kill if so.


Yes, but it has been thawed for over a month.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

They won't float right away, kinda like us


BrandonMiller526 said:


> Yes, but it has been thawed for over a month.


----------

